# Weight loss in newborn (breast fed )



## everydayisagift

My baby was 7lb 10oz at birth (38+6) I am breast feeding only she loss 9oz in 5 days and was re-weighed on day 8 and had only gain 1oz 

I was quite disheartened by this very small weight gain 
Would you as a MW expect more than a 1oz weight gain in 3 days 

Also her poo is not yellow yet


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi everday

The original weight loss was within 10%. I.e age didn't loose more than 10% of birthweight. 

Ideally she should gain 30g (1oz) a day so yes ideally she should have gained more. But she has gained weight so that's good. 

Did the midwife discuss your feeding pattern? Did she discuss expressing as well as feeding her from you directly. 

Kaz xx


----------



## everydayisagift

MW told be to not express just yet to cont what i was doing 

I had a mate round yday to watch me feed a few times and in her view My baby is lazy at sucking and she thinks because of this she aint getting much hind milk 
But my mate says she needs the hind milk to gain weight and energy but because she is not getting much she dont have the energy to suck harder/longer 

At the min i can only get her to feed for 7/10 mins on one boob before she falls asleep i then have to wake her up by nappy change or taking clothes off and then offer boob again and she will do another 10/15 mins max 

My mate said it might be worth seeing a BREAST FEEDING SUPPORT WORKER  and getting a 2nd view on her feeding 

Her poo is only starting to change to a yellow colour on day 10 (today) 

I am feeding every 3 hrs which can be hard as my baby is hard to wake for a fed if she dont really want it as will just have 2/3 sucks and then fall asleep


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi 

It may be worth expressing after you've fed and giving that to her after the next feed. So if you express after say 5pm feed bit don't give it till after 8pm feed dad can give that while you expressing for 11pm feed if that makes sense? 

Yes what your friend has said could well be true. My little girl was like that I had to keep stimulating her during feeds by tickling feet blowing on face etc.

I think getting some further support is a good idea. 

The face that her poo is changing is great. 

You need to continue feeding 3 hourly due to the weight loss I'm afraid. 

Kaz xx


----------

